

2-factor authentication on Ubuntu using Google Authenticator - endeavor
http://blog.theroux.ca/security/ubuntu-2-step-authentication-with-google-authenticator/

======
endeavor
I thought this was relevant given the Mat Honan attack reports: 2FA isn't only
useful for Gmail. I was able to set this up in about 10 minutes on my Ubuntu
and Mint boxes.

